# S7 CPU defekt



## K.Krah (29 Januar 2014)

Einen wunderschönen guten morgen,

wir haben derzeit das Problem das eine CPU von unserem Kunden kaputt gegangen ist.
Leider ist diese außerhalb der Garantie von Siemens.

Ich habe mal 2 Bilder gemacht damit man sieht um welches Bauteil es sich handelt. Kann ich also verlinken wenn nötig.

1. Keine Vebindung möglich
2. SF / BF rot
3. geht nicht in run
4. mres/run ohne Funktion

Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie das Bauteil heißt und ob ggf. weitere Bauteile kontrolliert werden sollen/können.

Diese CPU bleibt dann für Testzwecken in unserer Firma falls Sie sich reparieren lässt.

Danke vorab


----------



## Wetzelaer (29 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

die Bilder wären super


----------



## PN/DP (29 Januar 2014)

Eine genaue Bezeichnung der CPU wäre auch nicht schlecht. (meine Glaskugel meint "irgendeine S7-300?".)
Ansonsten gibt es einige Firmen, welche S7-Komponenten reparieren können, z.B. Siemens, Eichler, ...

Harald


----------



## K.Krah (29 Januar 2014)

Hi,

hier 2 Bilder.

Grüße


----------



## K.Krah (29 Januar 2014)

6es7315-2ah14-0ab0


----------



## K.Krah (29 Januar 2014)

Hier noch ein Bild.

Rot markiert - bei dem Pfeil sieht es komisch aus. Könnte sein das diese auch defekt ist.


----------



## Wetzelaer (29 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

das sieht mir stark nach einem Kommunikationsbauteil aus  ( Profibus oder MPI )

Wie schon von PN/DP erwähnt gibt es da Firmen die das Prüfen können.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## K.Krah (29 Januar 2014)

Bei der Firma Eichler habe ich sowohl telefonisch als auch eine mail geschrieben.
Die gehen garnicht auf mein Bedürfniss ein. Ich bekomme dort immer nur eine komplette gebrauchte CPU angeboten bzw. meine repariert jenseits von 1,1keuronen.
Obwohl ich deren 2x gesagt habe ich brauche nur dieses Bauteil.

Ich möchte erstmal nur das Bauteil kaufen und selbst einsetzen. Gibt es irgendwo Schaltungsunterlagen von der Platine?


----------



## ducati (29 Januar 2014)

K.Krah schrieb:


> Obwohl ich deren 2x gesagt habe ich brauche nur dieses Bauteil.
> Ich möchte erstmal nur das Bauteil kaufen und selbst einsetzen.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass nur dieses eine Bauteil defekt ist, ist doch eher gering...

Was kostet Deine Arbeitszeit für einen Tag? Wieviele Tage bastelst Du jetzt schon an dem Problem? Evtl. sind die 1100€ doch billiger...

Gruß.


----------



## PN/DP (29 Januar 2014)

Wetzelaer schrieb:


> das sieht mir stark nach einem Kommunikationsbauteil aus  ( Profibus oder MPI )


Der Chip ist zu weit weg von der MPI-Buchse.
Es ist ein DC-to-DC Converter, ich vermute, der macht 5V aus 24V.



K.Krah schrieb:


> Ich möchte erstmal nur das Bauteil kaufen und selbst einsetzen.


Wenn Du entsprechende Löt-Möglichkeiten hast? Die Teile kosten nichtmal 2,- EUR.

Das Teil mit den 4 Pins ist ein 
BCP53-16 PNP Transistor 1.5A

Der verschmorte Chip mit den 8 Pins ist ein
MC33063AD: Buck/Boost/Inverting Switching Regulator (DC-to-DC Converter) 1.5A
Pin 1 ist auf dem Foto links oben bei dem 1kOhm-Widerstand zum Transistor.



K.Krah schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Schaltungsunterlagen von der Platine?


Frag doch mal Siemens, ob sie Dir die Schaltungsunterlagen verkaufen ... 
In dem Datenblatt vom MC33063AD sind Referenzschaltungen.

Vielleicht ist noch mehr kaputt. Siemens macht üblicherweise Soll-Bruchstellen. Suche und überprüfe mal OMF (SMD-Sicherungen) und TVS-Dioden.

Harald


----------



## K.Krah (29 Januar 2014)

Danke für die hilfreichen Informationen.

Werde direkt mal bestellen und zeitnah die oben genannten Sicherungen/Dioden prüfen, soweit es möglich ist.


----------



## K.Krah (30 Januar 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Der Chip ist zu weit weg von der MPI-Buchse.
> Es ist ein DC-to-DC Converter, ich vermute, der macht 5V aus 24V.
> 
> 
> ...




Bei den Bauteilen bist Du dir sicher? Hab die jetzt bestellt und sollten morgen kommen.


Grüße


----------



## K.Krah (30 Januar 2014)

Aus dem Datenblatt:
Output Voltage Adjustable

Wie wird es eingestellt? Poti? oder externe Verschaltung?


----------



## PN/DP (30 Januar 2014)

K.Krah schrieb:


> Bei den Bauteilen bist Du dir sicher?


Ziemlich sicher. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau die Buchstaben am Ende der Bauteilebezeichnung, weil man den Hersteller nicht erkennt. Der IC sieht für mich aus wie von ST oder TI. Es sollte aber kein Problem sein, die kompatiblen Bauteile von ON oder anderen Herstellern einzusetzen.
siehe mein Foto von einer 315-2AH14 E-Stand/FS: 4




K.Krah schrieb:


> Aus dem Datenblatt:
> Output Voltage Adjustable
> 
> Wie wird es eingestellt? Poti? oder externe Verschaltung?


Die Ausgangsspannung wird bestimmt nicht durch ein Potie eingestellt. Da sollten irgendwo 2 Festwiderstände sein (siehe R1 und R2 in den Referenzschaltungen). Vout = 1.25V * (1 + R2/R1)

Ich habe mal an einer 315-2AH14 ein paar Messungen gemacht:
- Versorgung der CPU mit 24.3 V
- BCP53 B: 21.7 V
- BCP53 C: 22.3 V (Ausgang der Stabilisierungsschaltung)
- BCP53 E: 22.3 V
- IC Pin 1: 22.3 V
- IC Pin 2: 0 V
- IC Pin 3: 0.8 V
- IC Pin 4: 0 V
- IC Pin 5: 1.25 V
- IC Pin 6: 22.3 V (Eingang der Stabilisierungsschaltung)
- IC Pin 7: 22.4 V
- IC Pin 8: 22.2 V
- IC MC33063 zwischen Pins 2 und 4: ca. 0.1 Ohm
- IC Pin 5 gegen 0V: 1.0 kOhm
- die beiden kleinen Widerstände an der Basis des BCP53 links vom 1kOhm-Widerstand: beide je ca. 49 kOhm

Wenn ich mir die Meßwerte so ansehe, dann habe ich folgende Idee: die Stabilisierungsschaltung einfach überbrücken:
- den BCP53 und den IC auslöten
- die Lötflächen vom ehemals Anschluß IC Pin 6 mit dem ehemals Collector des BCP verbinden
--> die CPU könnte laufen (für Deine Testzwecke), falls nicht weiteres kaputt ist

Harald


----------



## K.Krah (30 Januar 2014)

Ich würde es gerne probieren - nur musst Dir sicher sein das es funzt sonst warte ich lieber auf die Teile!


----------



## PN/DP (30 Januar 2014)

Ooch.. ich muß mir nicht sicher sein 

Es ist Deine CPU und Du bist derjenige, der sich die Reparatur zutraut. Du mußt mithilfe der Informationen aus meinem Foto und dem IC-Datenblatt selber einschätzen können, was die reale Schaltung in der CPU wie tut. Wenn nicht, dann gib die CPU zu einem professionellen Reparaturservice - wobei die Kosten wohl die Gleichen bleiben, auch falls Du die CPU vorher noch richtig kaputt-bastelst 
Ich bin nur u.A. ein gelernter Elektronik-Bastler  Ich kann Tips geben - aber keine Garantie.

Harald


----------



## K.Krah (30 Januar 2014)

Hi,

danke für deine Info's. ich baue die Dinger ein und werde berichten ob sich was tut oder nicht.

Grüße


----------



## K.Krah (30 Januar 2014)

So hab nun den DC DC Chip mal gemessen:

Gemessen bei 24,6V

- IC Pin 1: 22.23 V
- IC Pin 2: 0,013 V
- IC Pin 3: 5,07 V
- IC Pin 4: 0,013 V
- IC Pin 5: 0,880 V (gegenüber Pin 4)
- IC Pin 6: 22.25 V (gegenüber Pin 3)
- IC Pin 7: 22.25 V (gegenüber Pin 2)
- IC Pin 8: 8,05 V (gegenüber Pin 1)


----------



## K.Krah (30 Januar 2014)

breiter Anschluss: 22,10 V
BSP:B 21,49V
BSP:C 22,10V
BSP:E 22,17V


----------



## s-u-h (6 März 2014)

Wenn die CPU an einer gewerblichen Maschine eingesetzt ist solltet ihr die Finger von selbst Reparaturen lassen!
Ab dem Eingriff ist es keine Siemens CPU mehr (egal was ihr tauscht!) und wenn es mal Probleme an der Maschine Anlage gibt und Menschen zu Schaden kommen muss jemand in den Knast - und das ist kein Spaß!
Wenn Ihr die CPU für Eure Modelleisenbahn verwendet wünsche ich euch weiter Spaß beim Iden-austausch!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 März 2014)

s-u-h schrieb:


> Wenn die CPU an einer gewerblichen Maschine eingesetzt ist solltet ihr die Finger von selbst Reparaturen lassen!
> Ab dem Eingriff ist es keine Siemens CPU mehr (egal was ihr tauscht!) und wenn es mal Probleme an der Maschine Anlage gibt und Menschen zu Schaden kommen muss jemand in den Knast - und das ist kein Spaß!


Damit dafür jemand in den Knast geht, muss erstmal festgestellt werden dass eine nicht fachgerechte Reparatur dafür verantwortlich ist. Außerdem muss dafür schon etwas vorsätzlich oder zumindest grob fahrlässig geschehen sein.
Fachgerecht Instandsetzen kann auch jemand anderes als der Hersteller. Man muss natürlich abschätzen können was man da repariert, und ob das ggf. zertifizierte Bauteile / Baugruppen sind, das beinhaltet aber "fachgerecht". Wenn jemand rumpfuscht und es passiert etwas gibts immer Ärger, ob er an der Elektronik der SPS, oder an der Schaltschrankverkabelung pfuscht.


----------



## s-u-h (7 März 2014)

Sorry, da muss ich leider widersprechen!
Wenn jemand die original Siemens Hardware repariert egal wie fachmännisch, der hat ein Problem wenn ein Mensch zu Schaden kommt und das Problem auf das reparierte Teil zurückzuführen ist - Daß ist Fakt!
Wie derjenige von der Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt wird ist eine andere Frage. Und bei einem Todesfall (hatte ich schon einmal) finden die denjenigen.
Wer was repariert ist eigentlich egal, man sollte nur die Konsequenzen kennen!*ACK*


----------



## MSB (7 März 2014)

@s-u-h
Siemens war in einer nicht allzu lange vergangenen Firmware-Version nicht in der Lage zuverlässig laufende Timer zu liefern,
dummerweise sogar so dämlich, das der Fehler erst nach 500 Betriebstagen auftritt, über potentielle Schäden braucht man da eigentlich nicht weiter diskutieren.
Allerdings viel Spaß beim Verklagen von Siemens ... selbstverständlich auch dem zuständigen Staatsanwalt.

Im übrigen ist das eine ganz stinkordinäre CPU, nichts F-mäßiges, also darf durch das Ding sowieso unter keinen Umständen "wer" zu schaden kommen,
sonst ist beim Engineering der Sicherheitstechnik etwas gehöriges schiefgelaufen.
Also kann höchstens noch "was" zu Schaden kommen, was in aller Regel aber sowieso das Problem des Maschinenbauers (Gewährleistung) oder des Kunden ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (7 März 2014)

Wenn ich jede Reparatur durch den Hersteller durchführen lassen würde, könnte man eine Instandhaltung dicht machen. Fachkräfte sollten richtig reparieren können und auch mögliche Gefahren abschätzen können. Das gilt für große Reparaturen, aber auch für Elektronikteile. Und wie MSB schon schreibt, wenn jemand zu schaden kommt, hat man in der Sicherheitstechnik den Fehler und nicht in einer NORMALEN CPU. Wenn ich eine Maschine bzw. Anlage schrotte, weil ich die CPU falsch repariere bin ich selber schuld. Das gleiche kann auch passieren, wenn ich einen Initiator falsch anklemme und der nicht schaltet..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## s-u-h (7 März 2014)

die Argumente sind ja immer die selben. Und solange nix passiert interessiert das auch keinen.
Das ist wie im Straßenverkehr. Da macht ja auch jeder was er will. Keinem wird der Kopf abgerissen und alle machen mit.
Nur wenn man einen Unfall hat dann...
Ich lasse mein Auto in der Vertragswerkstatt reparieren (auch wenn es teurer ist) und wenn mal was ist, brauche ich keinen Schweißausbruch zu bekommen.
Das schöne aber ist ja, JEDER DARF MACHEN was er WILL, man sollte sich bei verbotenen Dingen nur nicht erwischen lassen.
Gruß
ich schreibe aus Erfahrung

PS.: Fachkräfte sollten Wissen was sie dürfen und was nicht. Das zählt beim Richter nicht unbedingt als positives Argument - aber wie gesagt - macht weiter so ich habe kein Problem damit und solange keiner zu Schaden kommt

Dennoch ich möchte nicht mit einem Reisebus fahren an dem der Unternehmer selber repariert hat um Kosten zu sparen. Und es geht ja nicht um den Komponenten austausch sprich Bremsbeläge tausch. Der Austausch eines Bauteils in einer CPU ist als wenn man den Bremsbelag selber mit einem identischen Asbest-Material beschichtet und dann wieder einbaut. Das macht doch keiner, oder?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 März 2014)

Du schreibst, eine Siemens CPU darf auch nur bei Siemens repariert werden. Mal angenommen bei Siemens wird bei der Reparatur ein Fehler bei der Reparatur gemacht (was bei Menschen ja durchaus vorkommen soll) und dadurch kommt jemand zu Schaden. Warum sollte das anders gehandhabt werden als wenn der Fehler von jemand anderem verursacht wurde?

Jemand hat einen Fehler gemacht, und jemand anderes ist zu Schaden gekommen. Jetzt muss festgestellt werden wer das verursacht hat. Meinst du der Richter macht einen Unterschied von welcher Firma der Fehler eingebaut wurde? Sowas sieht das Gesetz zum Glück nicht vor.

Und wenn du aus Erfahrung schreibst dass sowas "verboten" ist, dann wirst du uns sicher ein Gesetz oder entsprechende Gerichtsurteile vorbringen können.


----------



## MSB (8 März 2014)

@s-u-h
Ich kann deine Argumentationskette absolut nicht nachvollziehen, egal wie sehr ich mich auch bemühe.
Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten: Die Reparatur war fach- und sachgerecht, oder eben nicht.
Und eben jenes muss eine Fachkraft beurteilen können, nur dann ist die Fachkraft definitionsgemäß eine Fachkraft.

Ob ich einen Schütz tausche, oder das Spannungsregel-IC einer CPU ist dabei bestenfalls akademisch.
Es ist ein ganz ordinäres, auf dem Markt frei erhältliches Bauteil.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (8 März 2014)

@s-u-h

Ich weiss ja nicht was bei euch für Anlagen oder Maschinen rumstehen, aber bei unseren ist es so, dass durch Ausfall, Reperatur oder Sonstwas bei einer normalen S7-CPU kein Mensch zu Schaden kommen darf.
Eine SPS ist der Regel kein Sicherheitsbauteil und ein wie auch immer geartetes Versagen darf nicht zu Personenschäden führen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## PN/DP (8 März 2014)

@s-u-h
Ich kann ja verstehen, daß es Euch nicht gefällt, daß es Leute gibt, die auch CPUs reparieren können - Ihr wollt ja lieber neue CPUs für 2000+ EUR verkaufen, statt ein 50-Cent-Teil auszutauschen. Doch deswegen mußt Du hier nicht aus angeblich eigener Erfahrung Tote und Haftstrafen an die Wand malen - oder kannst Du tatsächlich einen Fall vorweisen, wo wegen einer nicht fachgerecht reparierten CPU ein Mensch zu Schaden oder gar zu Tode gekommen ist? In dem Fall würde die Siemens Rechtsabteilung doch sowieso als erstes vorsorglich darauf hinweisen, daß die CPU für die betreffende Aufgabe überhaupt gar nicht eingesetzt werden durfte. Egal ob 100% original Siemens oder fremd-repariert. Aus dem gleichen Grund wie hier schon vielfach erwähnt - weil diese CPU kein Sicherheitsbauteil ist, der Ausfall dieses Bauteils darf unter keinen Umständen zu einem ernsten Schaden für einen Menschen führen können.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und wenn du aus Erfahrung schreibst dass sowas "verboten" ist, dann wirst du uns sicher ein Gesetz oder entsprechende Gerichtsurteile vorbringen können.


*ACK*

Harald


----------



## bike (8 März 2014)

Ist wirklich schon so weit, dass Big$ so einen Mist schreiben muss, um Aufträge an Land zu ziehen?
Ist das mit Karlsruhe bzw Erlangen abgesprochen oder ist dein eigener geistige Erguss? 

Ein guter freundschaftlicher Tipp an Big§:
Solch ein Niveau ist doch nicht euer Stil, zumindest nicht bisher, gewesen.


bike


----------



## s-u-h (8 März 2014)

Hallo,
was habt ihr für einen Stress? wenn das alles nur dummes Gelaber von mir ist?
Das verstehe jetzt ich nicht.
Ich verdiene zudem weder an Reparaturen bei Siemens noch wenn ihre selber repariert, mir ist das echt egal.
Es war (und ist)  nur ein gut gemeinter Rat aus eigener Erfahrung, mehr nicht.
Wie schon geschrieben,  wir leben in einem freien Land und jeder kann machen was er möchte. 
Ich gebe halt Ratschläge und das lasse ich mir nicht nehmen.


----------



## bike (12 März 2014)

s-u-h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was habt ihr für einen Stress? wenn das alles nur dummes Gelaber von mir ist?
> Das verstehe jetzt ich nicht.
> Ich verdiene zudem weder an Reparaturen bei Siemens noch wenn ihre selber repariert, mir ist das echt egal.
> ...



Wir warten immer noch auf genauere Ausführung deiner Erfahrung.
Es gibt ein Gutachten, das sich zuerst nur auf Freie Autowerkstätten bezieht.
Doch so wie diese Reparaturen durchführen dürfen ohne dass die Garantie bzw Gewährleistung erlischt, ist es auch bei Instandsetzen von Steuerungen.
Es muss die fachgerechte Reparatur nachgewiesen werden, doch ist das kein großes Problem.

Also bitte nenne uns Fakten und nicht nur Gerede.


bike


----------

